
How working on gross, violent games can mess with developers (2015) - alxmdev
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/252241/How_working_on_gross_violent_games_can_mess_with_developers.php
======
abricot
In a few years we will let the animators of Doom out of their cells again.

